# Yoohoo! It is official



## SemperEruditio (Feb 21, 2009)

I have oooofficially been taken under care of my presbytery!!


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Theognome (Feb 21, 2009)

Woot!


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations! May God guide you in the days ahead.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 21, 2009)

That's cool, man.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats to you!

BTW, what does "woot" mean?


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 21, 2009)

Excellent,Congratulations to you!


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## AThornquist (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats, brother!



Ivan said:


> Congrats to you!
> 
> BTW, what does "woot" mean?



It's like a cheer. "Woot woot!" Or for 1337 h4x0rs: w00t!


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Feb 21, 2009)

A thousand cocktails to you, sir!!


----------



## Auntie Gramma (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome! May GOD's grace and wisdom guide you.


----------



## Honor (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know what that means but I take it as a good thing... so
CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 21, 2009)

congratulations


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks guys and ladies!

Oops...to those that do not speak presbytese it means that I am officially a pastoral intern. How the steps go is:

member --> undercare --> license --> ordained --> life of anger and frustration...

Only half kidding on the last step. During the presbytery meeting they showed us a powerpoint presentation on the two most prevalent emotions the teaching elders experience but never show publicly.

I am one step closer to becoming a military chaplain and I have excited and frightened out of socks at the same time. "yoohoo!!" AND "gulp!!!" It's a 
 +


----------



## etexas (Feb 22, 2009)

Blessings Frank.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 22, 2009)

SemperEruditio said:


> I am one step closer to becoming a military chaplain and I have excited and frightened out of socks at the same time.



Are you looking at the Air Force, Navy, or Army?


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 22, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Congrats to you!
> 
> BTW, what does "woot" mean?



Ivan, I'm not really sure, but it appears to be some Presbyterian secret "code" speak known only to those who are deathly afraid of going under water and so hide behind the shared bravado of "inside baseball" ecclesiastical language.

I suspect that it has something to do with ecclesiastical heraldry.



> In the seventeenth century the use of the ecclesiastical hat for the lower ranks of the Church became, as it has since remained, fairly universal. The ecclesiastical hat is low, flat, wide-brimmed, and depending from either side are cords and tassels. Though usually referred to as tassels, they are sometimes termed houppes or fiocci. Originally the number of tassels was indeterminate, the natural consequence of the exclusive use of the hat by cardinals; there are even examples to be found in which no tassels are shown, the strings of the hat being simply knotted. But in early representations six tassels on either side are most usually to be found, these being arranged in three rows containing one, two, and three tassels respectively. In later times, with the extension of the use of the ecclesiastical hat, differentiation was made both in the color and in the number of the tassels, but in attempting to make use of such differentiation it should be remembered that even after an established rule and usage had come into being adhesion thereto was far from being universal.



A "woot" might be like the "houppes" or "fiocci" on the ecclesiastical hat. Either that or maybe it is connected to the ecclesiastical mitre, existing in three forms, termed respectively pretiosa, auriferata, and simplex. 

But being just another ignorant Baptist, I wouldn't know a "woot" from a "crozier," which some foolish folks often confuse with the processional cross. Everyone knows that it is the pastoral staff!

Oh well. When we get done "axing" our people to accept Jesus during the singing of the 32nd stanza of "Just as I Am," maybe we can inquire of our more literate liturgical brethren as to what a "woot" is. They don't say that Presbyterians do everything "decently and in order" for nothing.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 22, 2009)

BTW, Frank, congrats on being accepted under care. This is indeed a big step in your life and one that your brothers and sisters on the PB want to celebrate with you!


----------



## he beholds (Feb 22, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> BTW, Frank, congrats on being accepted under care. This is indeed a big step in your life and one that your brothers and sisters on the PB want to celebrate with you!



↑↑What he said!↑↑
WOoHoO!


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 23, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> SemperEruditio said:
> 
> 
> > I am one step closer to becoming a military chaplain and I have excited and frightened out of socks at the same time.
> ...



Why the only branch that counts of course....the Armeeee


----------

